# Strings of the Pros



## JosephAOI

I thought it would be a good idea to pull a list together of string gauges our favorite musics use as sort of a guide to help with the beginners who are still trying to figure out what gauges to use. Also because I think it would be cool to have a thread to reference when you want to know what your favorite musicians use. I'll add what I can and hopefully everyone else can pitch in with what they know!

*Lee McKinney - Born Of Osiris*
25.5" Scale
Drop G: 10-46, 56

*Marc Okubo - Veil Of Maya*
25.5" Scale
Drop B: 12-56

*Mario Camarena - CHON*
25.5" Scale
Standard: 10-46

*Fredrik Thordendal & Marten Hagstrom - Meshuggah*
29.4" Scale
F Standard: 9-46, 52, 70

*Paul Waggoner & Dustie Waring - Between The Buried And Me*
25.5" Scale
C# Standard: 11-49

*Misha Mansoor - Periphery*
25.5" Scale
Drop G#: 11-49, 68
Drop C: 11-56

*Chris Letchford - Scale The Summit*
25.5" Scale
7 string Standard: 10-46, 59

*Joe Cocchi - Within The Ruins*
25.5" Scale
Drop G# (6 string): Custom set: 15, 18, 24, 36, 54, 70

*John Petrucci - Dream Theater*
25.5"
Standard: 10-46
Drop D: Same as Standard, replace 46 with 52
Eb Standard: 11-48
D Standard: 11-52
C Standard: 12-54
Bb Standard (6 string): 12, 16, 22, 34, 46, 62
A Standard (6 String): 12, 16, 22, 36, 48, 64
7 String Standard: 10-46, 56


----------



## Ghost40

*Jim Root - Slipknot*

Drop B (25.5"): .011, .015, .018, .028, .038, .058

*Munky - Korn*

7 String A (25.5") - 010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 .060

*Greg Tribbett - Hellyeah / Mudvayne*

Drop B/C (25.5")- 11-56

*Mike Mushok - Staind*

B Standard / Drop C / Drop B (27.7") - 14-68

*Stephen Carpenter - Deftones*

G# (Among others) (27" based on the SC-607)- 011-.059

*Steve Vai*

E standard (25.5") - 9, 11, 16, 24, 32, 42

*Kirk Hammett - Metallica*

E Standard (25.5") - 11-48


----------



## no_dice

I feel like knowing the scale lengths they're playing on would be relevant. Definitely a cool idea for a thread.


----------



## JosephAOI

^Good idea, I'll add that in!


----------



## FireInside

Great idea. I totally agree we should try to include the scale lengths as well.


----------



## groverj3

I thought Petrucci was using a custom set and not the standard 10-46. If I recall correctly I heard in an interview he was using a thinner B string, thicker G string, and a thinner D string. The rest were normal for 10s. I could be imagining it though.

Steve Vai
D standard (25.5"): 10 - 46


----------



## potatohead

JosephAOI said:


> *Lee McKinney - Born Of Osiris*
> 25.5" Scale
> Drop G: 10-46, 56


 
There's no way this is correct. A 56 in G would hardly hold itself off the fretboard. 

If you are just going by what the manufacturer says, I doubt it's correct. For example I believe Hetfield uses 11-48 on the 24.75" scale but for Hammett, a lead player, to use them in E std on 25.5"? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Metal_Webb

This thread is proof that the stars have no sense for string tension 

That being said, still a top idea for a thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah i still dont understand that.


----------



## JosephAOI

potatohead said:


> There's no way this is correct. A 56 in G would hardly hold itself off the fretboard.
> 
> If you are just going by what the manufacturer says, I doubt it's correct. For example I believe Hetfield uses 11-48 on the 24.75" scale but for Hammett, a lead player, to use them in E std on 25.5"? I highly doubt it.



I know Lee personally and have played his guitars. That is absolutely what he uses. I use 10-59's and they feel great to me.


----------



## Metal_Webb

JosephAOI said:


> I know Lee personally and have played his guitars. That is absolutely what he uses. I use 10-59's and they feel great to me.



You guys are  No idea how you are getting a 0.059 (let alone a 0.056!!) to play tuned to a G. I can see it being used for the open BWOAGGHHA factor, but for fretted notes I'd imagine it to be a nightmare.
I'll stick to my 0.079 for G


----------



## groverj3

And I thought it was crazy when I heard that Vai and Michael Romeo play 1 step down with 10s.


----------



## 7stringDemon

^ That's where I was for G. I used a .80!

Not I'm using .10-.46 with a .70 on a 25.5" scale in Drop A


----------



## Purelojik

i completely agree with metal webb

these gauges just baffle me...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I taught Lee used a 59? Heard that on his Facebook I think. I know Jason uses a 56 for Drop on Chelsea Grin's new album. Both those guitarists must have a really light picking hand and use thin pics or insanely high action since the string rattle would kill any sustain. 

I'm going to restring my guitar now and see what a 59 feels in G.


----------



## potatohead

A 56 in G, even with a 27" scale is 11.5 lbs of tension. On 25.5" it's 10.2... So no, I don't believe it. I mean I use a 58 in C ffs

Edit - numbers actually are wrong because I used the wrong type of string in the calculator. It's actually 9.32 lbs in G on 25.5" and 10.45 lbs on 27" with a nickel wound string.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, i dunno, I think he's mistaken. I dont believe at all either but Joseph is no liar.


----------



## potatohead

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah, i dunno, I think he's mistaken. I dont believe at all either but Joseph is no liar.



I'm not calling him a liar, it just makes no sense. Maybe the guy just doesn't want people to know and told him the wrong setup.

Also I touched on it earlier but most pros do use custom sets but the manufacturer doesn't want you to know that so you buy standard packs of strings, so the just promote kinda what the guy "uses."


----------



## JosephAOI

If you guys want, I can post some of my videos where I'm in drop G with 10-59's?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A 59 will go to G with no problems. So many guys on this site seem to be obsessed with unnecessary string tension. Don't get me wrong, I like for some guitars to be set up with heavy tension, but I also regularly set up a few guitars in C standard with a .049 on the bottom.. If that works, a G with a .059 is also doable.


----------



## Metal_Webb

JosephAOI said:


> If you guys want, I can post some of my videos where I'm in drop G with 10-59's?



Please do. I'm a fan of nice tight strings, so I'm interested in how you manage to drive them tuned like that. (Not condescending, quizzical)


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The more the strings vibrate, the less overdrive you need, which is how a 59 in G sounds decent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

potatohead said:


> If you are just going by what the manufacturer says, I doubt it's correct. For example I believe Hetfield uses 11-48 on the 24.75" scale but for Hammett, a lead player, to use them in E std on 25.5"? I highly doubt it.



Well, 11-48 in E isn't exactly ridiculous tension, not to mention the trems on Hammett's guitars would give him a little more "bounce" when it comes to bends. SRV didn't seem to have a problem with leads when using 13s in E.


----------



## potatohead

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, 11-48 in E isn't exactly ridiculous tension, not to mention the trems on Hammett's guitars would give him a little more "bounce" when it comes to bends. SRV didn't seem to have a problem with leads when using 13s in E.


 
No, it's not ridiculous, but it's definately high tension for a lead player. I'm just saying I would be surprised if it was true. Hetfield, absolutely I believe it. Mustaine uses even heavier lows with 30-44-52 but he still uses 10-13-17 for highs. 

By the way, I just noticed my numbers above are wrong because I left the string as PB (phosphor bronze), and not NW (nickel wound) on the tension calculator. A nickel wound .056" string at G on 25.5" is 9.32 lbs of tension. You know how easy the b string is to bend on a set of 9's? Like stupid easy right? That's 11 lbs of tension and you're telling me the guys lowest string is more than 1.5 lbs under that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

potatohead said:


> No, it's not ridiculous, but it's definately high tension for a lead player.



Though, as I said, on a trem'd guitar it's going to feel much lighter for bends. In addition to SRV, both Slash and Randy Rhoads used thicker (.011 sets) strings.

It could vary well be wrong, but I've seen it repeated a lot.


----------



## potatohead

Slash is playing short scale also. RR I don't know. 

Mustaine, Broderick, Dimebag, Friedman, Becker, Vai, Satch, Laiho (10-14-18, but in D std) etc etc all use 9's or 10's. 

Again I don't care what people use, use what feels best to you, all I'm saying is a 56 in G is crazy


----------



## TRENCHLORD

potatohead said:


> all I'm saying is a 56 in G is crazy


 
I'll drink to that.

It does give that garble tone effect, so in a way i think it sounds cool, but it's not for many.
Would sound much better with a brighter tighter amp.

Also, like Adam was saying,
with less tension you need less amp gain because there's more percieved gain naturally due to a more even/gradual volume decent between the front-end of the note (attack) and the die-off of the note.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

MaxOfMetal said:


> SRV didn't seem to have a problem with leads when using 13s in E.



Eb, actually..... but still.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

TRENCHLORD said:


> Also, like Adam was saying,
> with less tension you need less amp gain because there's more percieved gain naturally due to a more even/gradual volume decent between the front-end of the note (attack) and the die-off of the note.


Yes, there is that, then there's the fact that some of us won't even be able to play notes in tune if the tension is that low.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

9lbs of tension is nuts. WTF 

But I think people also forget truss rod adjustments, bridge type, etc.. play a part in tension. That being said, 59 for g is still WTF because tension drop off is exponential not linear.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A 56 in B on a 25.5" scale is like 14lbs of tension, and a 59 in G is just under 12.. Not too big of a difference, really.


----------



## Ghost40

*Tim Sult - Clutch]/b]
24.75" Scale
E Standard .010-.046*


----------



## potatohead

Adam Of Angels said:


> A 56 in B on a 25.5" scale is like 14lbs of tension, and a 59 in G is just under 12.. Not too big of a difference, really.



No, a 56 in B is 14.8 and a 59 in G is 10.4. That is a massive difference in the real world.

For comparison a 42 in E, which is pretty normal for a lot of guys is also 14.8.


----------



## Murmel

Adam Of Angels said:


> A 56 in B on a 25.5" scale is like 14lbs of tension, and a 59 in G is just under 12.. Not too big of a difference, really.



And a .56 in B is too loose if you ask me 

I don't like ridiculously large strings, I play 10-46 in E standard which is pretty much what everyone uses. But I can barely fret a B properly without it going sharp for a second if it's a .56.


----------



## no_dice

It's funny how this thread derailed into an argument about the practicality of Born of Osiris' string gauges. I have to say I'm with the skeptics on this one, though. I don't have a heavy picking hand at all, and I tried a .066 for G at 25.5" and it was not ideal at all. I use a .074 for G at 27" and that is comfortable to me.


----------



## brector

*Animals as Leaders*
27" scale
DR strings, .010 sets with .060 and .080, tuned EBEADGBE

I also have a .jpg of their gear that says on the "Black Sparkle" RG2228:
DR Tite-fit strings, 11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 50, 60, 80, tuned EBEADGBE

-Brian


----------



## Adam Of Angels

potatohead said:


> No, a 56 in B is 14.8 and a 59 in G is 10.4. That is a massive difference in the real world.
> 
> For comparison a 42 in E, which is pretty normal for a lot of guys is also 14.8.



We must be using different calculators. Every one I've used has been different.

In any case, I'll say again that I've used a .059 in G1.. in fact, I'm holding a guitar right now setup just like that and there is no problem with it.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Holy shit, I use a .56 for D 

How the hell could that POSSIBLY work in G? People seem to forget that if you pick a string that thin in such a low tuning, it will go sharp. Instantly. It takes a little while for it to go back down too. That's why I could never get my RG1527 to stay in tune. I was using a .56 for A.

That was before I discovered what balanced string tension was. And once I learned, I was saved and all of my problems have been solved!

That being said, finding the right strings is annoying to do now. Most 6 string packs suck, almost all 7 string packs suck, and 99% of 8 string packs suck


----------



## JosephAOI

Woahhhhh, I totally forgot about this thread 

Metal Webb, if you were still wanting to see it, here's a video of me in Drop G with the D'Addario 10-59 set:


----------



## Lagtastic

Michael Romeo - Symphony X
10-46 25.5" D Std


Rusty Cooley
9-42 & 59 for low Bb 25.5" Bb Std


----------



## cchinbolz2332

This was extremely helpful! Thanks for taking the time! I'm a big Lee McKinney fan and huge Periphery fan. so thanks a ton!


----------



## Zoosadist

Ghost40 said:


> *Mike Mushok - Staind*
> 
> B Standard / Drop C / Drop B (27.7") - 14-68
> 
> *Stephen Carpenter - Deftones*
> 
> G# (Among others) (27" based on the SC-607)- 011-.059
> 
> *Kirk Hammett - Metallica*
> 
> E Standard (25.5") - 11-48



*Mike Mushok* also uses 14-75 when tuned to Ab-Db-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb and
Ab-Eb-Bb-Db-Gb-Bb.

*Stephen Carpenter *also uses 11-69 for F# standard tuning (8 string) and 11-11-14-18-28-38-49 for EADGBEE tuning.

*Kirk Hammett* uses Power Slinky strings (11-48) when tuned to Eb standard, as does Slash. Metallica always down tunes 1/2 a step when playing live to compensate for Hetfield's aging voice. 

Here's some weird ones:

*Kenny Wayne Shepard *11(sometimes 12)-14-18-28-38-58 for E standard.

*Lee Malia (Bring Me the Horizon) *uses 11-80s on a 24.75" scale for C standard, drop Bb, and G-F-Bb-Eb-G-C tunings. 
*
Dallas Toler-Wade (Nile)* uses 13-17-26w-38-48-70 for drop A on a 24.75" scale.

*Karl Sanders (Nile)* usually uses 10-12-17-38-50-70 for drop A on a 24.75" scale. I still can't figure out how his tech sets up his guitar or how he even plays with such an extremely light gauge.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

Zoosadist said:


> Here's some weird ones:
> 
> *Kenny Wayne Shepard *11(sometimes 12)-14-18-28-38-58 for E standard.
> 
> *Lee Malia (Bring Me the Horizon) *uses 11-80s on a 24.75" scale for C standard, drop Bb, and G-F-Bb-Eb-G-C tunings.
> *
> Dallas Toler-Wade (Nile)* uses 13-17-26w-38-48-70 for drop A on a 24.75" scale.
> 
> *Karl Sanders (Nile)* usually uses 10-12-17-38-50-70 for drop A on a 24.75" scale. I still can't figure out how his tech sets up his guitar or how he even plays with such an extremely light gauge.


I only see two of them as weird.

Kenny Wayne Sheppard's set is just heavier than standard, that's pretty normal for blues players. By the way, I played my friend's guitar that had 11-14-18 top strings in standard tuning and the difference in tension was not that big (I usually play 10-13-17-26-36-46 in standard). Though I agree that this 58 E-string kinda sticks out of this set.

Dallas set is pretty normal for DropA: first three strings have standard gauge for BGD-strings (I know that they're actually BF#D in dropA), 4th and 5th are just a bit heavier than standard A and E strings, and 70 is just right gauge for low A.

Lee Malia set is indeed weird: same string gauge for radically different tunings? 80 string for C? 

Karl's set is strange too (I mean first three strings: others are just right), but he manages to be in tune and it gives him the ability to do those crazy "fifth higher" bends, so more power to him 

What's really weird to me is gauges that *Mick Thomson of Slipknot* uses (according to Ibanez 2012 catalog):
11-14-18-28-38-49, 25.5'', DropB

I used to play around with BF#DGBE tuning with standard 10-46 set and 46 in low B is playable, but you have to be very careful: hit it hard and it will go sharp


----------



## Manurack

this is a great thread!

for my 25.5" scale 7 string, I like having thick gauged strings for a tighter tension and so that the low B isn't loose when I chug and play triplets.

I use the DR Alexi Laiho 10-56 then a .60 on the low B, but I'm going to try a .62 for the low B so it's tighter.

Even on my 6 string Les Paul Goldtop, I still use the Laiho 10-56 set for drop-D simply because I like the tight chugging for Lamb of God style riffs.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

Manurack said:


> I use the DR Alexi Laiho 10-56 then a .60 on the low B, but I'm going to try a .62 for the low B so it's tighter.


That's kinda strange: your B-string is almost the same gauge as your E-string. So the difference in tension between them must be significant. B-string should have gauge somewhere around 70 to match that 56 E-string tension-wise.



Manurack said:


> Even on my 6 string Les Paul Goldtop, I still use the Laiho 10-56 set for drop-D simply because I like the tight chugging for Lamb of God style riffs.


I'm with you on that D-string. My «fifths-tuning» guitar has 58 D-string, and I like it: tight but still bendable.


----------



## Max Dread

Hi all

I'm not one to follow the famous, but I'm really curious to know what string gauges (and brand if you know that too) famous (or "well known in these parts at least) guitarists use. 

So if you know of any, please fire away...

Cheers

Max


Apologies if such a thread already exists... It's one of these things that is difficult to do a search for as so many threads come up. If something similar has already been done before, please link me to it if you can find it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I don't know too many, but off the top of my head I can tell you these:

Jake Bowen- 11-68 on 7's, 11-59 on 6's
Misha Mansoor- 11-64 on 7's, also 11-59 on 6 IIRC
JB of August Burns Red- 10-52 in drop C

I'll post more if I can think of any


----------



## noUser01

I use 15's. 

/thread


----------



## Max Dread

Cheers for those. Here's a few I've found so far (not all 7ers)....

- Marty Friedman	10-46	D'Addario. Some sites say 10-52. I also saw a quote where Marty said: ""Nothing matters less than string guages. Save your energy and stop thinking about it. I couldn't tell the difference between steel and nickel if you paid me.."

- Adrian Smith	9-46	Ernie Ball

- Keith Merrow 9-46+62 (tuned to A)	La Bella HRS Custom 

- Ron Jarzombek	10-46+56 (tuned to A)	Dean Markley

- Willie Adler	10-48


I'll add more if and when....


----------



## JLP2005

IIRC Mikael Akerfedlt uses EXL 116's


----------



## Ghost40

Already a thread (anyway to combine the two?):

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/207894-strings-pros.html


----------



## Chuck

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I don't know too many, but off the top of my head I can tell you these:
> 
> Jake Bowen- 11-68 on 7's, 11-59 on 6's
> Misha Mansoor- 11-64 on 7's, also 11-59 on 6 IIRC
> JB of August Burns Red- 10-52 in drop C
> 
> I'll post more if I can think of any



I saw a video on YouTube where Misha mentioned using 68's but yeah idk. Maybe he switches


----------



## protest

This isn't metal, but I thought it was kind of interesting.The dude from Incubus said when he first started he kept breaking strings live, so he started using a heavier gauge. He eventually got to 13's (tuned to *E* standard/Drop D most likely) which after years of touring, lead him to severe carpal tunnel. Now he can only play the neck shape found on a certain EBMM model with 9s, otherwise his wrist just gets completely screwed up after a while. Kinda crazy.


----------



## JLP2005

protest said:


> This isn't metal, but I thought it was kind of interesting.The dude from Incubus said when he first started he kept breaking strings live, so he started using a heavier gauge. He eventually got to 13's (tuned to *E* standard/Drop D most likely) which after years of touring, lead him to severe carpal tunnel. Now he can only play the neck shape found on a certain EBMM model with 9s, otherwise his wrist just gets completely screwed up after a while. Kinda crazy.




Sounds like either horrible genetics or routine


----------



## newfinator

As a bit of side note some talented pros in various genres use very light strings:

Alan Holdsworth: 008, 011, 013, 018, 024, 036
Yngwie Malmsteen: 008, 011, 014, 022, 034, 046
Billy Gibbons: 007, 009, 011, 020, 030, 038

I guess they have a delicate touch


----------



## troyguitar

Malmsteen - 10-46 in Eb at 25.5", on tour he switches the first string out for a .008 and leaves the rest.


----------



## Winspear

newfinator said:


> Alan Holdsworth: 008, 011, 013, 018, 024, 036



So _that's_ how he does it  
Light strings are certainly a lot more bearable or even beneficial for soloing. Despite loving 20lbs for general use, I look forward to stringing up a lead guitar with 13-15lbs across the board at some point.


----------



## Max Dread

Ghost40 said:


> Already a thread (anyway to combine the two?):
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/207894-strings-pros.html



Nice one thanks for that. Would be good to somehow merge. But failing that, at least there is a link to it so people can get more info there. If it can't be merged, perhaps I'll do the same in reverse - link from that thread to this thread.

Cheers also fro all the contributions. 



Anyone know what gauge strings the Meshuggah guys used when they were playing 7 strings?


----------



## JMP2203

troyguitar said:


> Malmsteen - 10-46 in Eb at 25.5", on tour he switches the first string out for a .008 and leaves the rest.



where do you got that info?


----------



## troyguitar

Read it in a couple of interviews years ago, I really don't remember exactly where/when. YJM doesn't change his gear much though, he is mainly using all of the same stuff he's used since the 80's.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Mick Thomson uses 8-38 in c# with drop b


----------



## Max Dread

(Quick OT: thanks mods for merging the posts. It's good to get all the info together in one thread. Not 100% sure this is the best forum for it though? What do you think?)


----------



## Max Dread

Max Dread said:


> Anyone know what gauge strings the Meshuggah guys used when they were playing 7 strings?



Totally forgot about this thread. Well, to answer my own question:

Meshuggah Share the Secrets of Their Sound | Guitar World

9-42+52 tuned down half a step....


----------



## JLocrian

Jeff Loomis
-26.5" .009-.046 with a low .066 in Bb


----------



## Sunshine_Rooster

Hi,
I understand that lee malia from bring me the horizon
uses 11-80 guage strings but is there a 11-80 gauge
packet or is it custom and if it is custom what gauge 
is all the strings? I have been trying to find out for 
litteraly years and all I know is that he uses ernie ball
strings gauged 11-80 please help?
Thnx


----------



## A-Branger

EDIT: upss didnt read the whole thing, forget it LOL


cool tread


----------



## Aymara

One of my all time favourites is *Geordie Walker* from Killing Joke.

He always played a *Gibson ES 295* hollow body strung with a *.58 string set* and tuned to *standard D*.

I find it still stunning, what kind of tone he generates with a hollow body.


----------



## Given To Fly

*Steve Vai - 7 string (From the Passion & Warfare tab book)*

Standard Tuning (25.5") - 9, 11, 16, 24, 32, 42, 53


----------



## couverdure

*Dave Grohl*: D'Addario EXL115 (11-49) set but the A and low E strings are replaced with thicker ones, so 11-14-18-28-42-60. Tuning is Drop D. He uses Gibsons most of the time so their neck's scale length is 24.75".

*Polyphia*: Jim Dunlop Super Bright (9-42) in Drop D on their 6-string Ibanez (25.5"). Not sure about the 7th and 8th string gauges but they likely use the same set for their high six.

*Tom DeLonge*: Ernie Ball Skinny Top Heavy Bottom (10-52) in standard on his old Fenders (25.5") and Gibsons (24.75"). He had some custom baritone Fenders tuned to C# standard for Adam's Song and Obvious live so he probably used the same gauges and the longer neck makes them less loose.

*Kerry King*: Dunlop 9-42 strings tuned to D# standard on his BC Rich (25.5"), 10-46 in C# standard (the 46 is replaced with a 52 for his Drop B tuning).

*Unearth*: Pre-2011 save for a few songs live, Dean Markley Blue Steel 10-60 7-string set for B standard/BEADGBE (Their guitars are 25.5"). They currently tune to Drop B (a whole step above Drop A/AEADGBE) so they're probably using DM's 9-56 set since a 10 isn't possible for the high F# string and the tension would be similar to the old tuning.


----------

